# Interesting Facts



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

*Chronic pain shrinks brains* 
If you have chronic pain, you know how demoralizing and debilitating it can be, physically and mentally. It can prevent you from doing things and make you irritable for reasons nobody else understands. But that's only half the story. People with chronic backaches have brains as much as 11 percent smaller than those of non-sufferers, scientists reported in 2004. They don't know why. "It is possible it's just the stress of having to live with the condition," said study leader A. Vania Apkarian of Northwestern University. "The neurons become overactive or tired of the activity." 



*Migraines and sex go together* 
It may not eliminate the phrase "Not tonight, honey ..." but a 2006 study found that migraine sufferers had levels of sexual desire 20 percent higher than those suffering from tension headaches. The finding suggests sexual desire and migraines might be influenced by the same brain chemical, and getting a better handle on the link could lead to better treatments, at least for the pain portion of the equation.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

<li class="MsoNormal" style="margin: 0in 0in 0pt; color: black;">The Black Flag or Pan African Flag colors: 

 
[*]Black represents the people of Africa. 
Red stands for the blood of the people that was shed. 
Gold is for the Gold that was stolen from them. 
Green is for the land of Africa.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Contrary to some beliefs, these are not nuclear reactors. They are cooling towers.

Destroying or bombing these will not directly cause a nuclear disaster, thought it may cause the reactor (which is housed separately) to shut down.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> Contrary to some beliefs, these are not nuclear reactors. They are cooling towers.
> 
> Destroying or bombing these will not directly cause a nuclear disaster, thought it may cause the reactor (which is housed separately) to shut down.


Real life Springfield? :shocked:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Real life Springfield? :shocked:


That's actually the Didcot power station in Oxfordshire, UK... which I just realized is a coal plant LOL

So those are non-nuclear plant cooling towers... which is a mistake on my part (I just looked up 'cooling tower' and took the picture I found to be attractive...) :crazy:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I found this pretty interesting


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Chevrolet was puzzled when they discovered that their sales for the Chevy Nova were off the charts everywhere but in Latin America. They finally realized that “Nova” in Spanish translates to “no go.” Not the best name for a car… anywhere “no va”.

Tom Waits True Confessions


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

NearsToys said:


> You cannot lick your elbow.


I just did... try coming at it from the other side and twisting your elbow with your other hand.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

those internet facts are pretty cool

A program called "Rother J" was the first computer virus to appear "in the wild" — that is, outside the single computer or lab where it was created.


----------

